# Werbung trotz AdBlocker



## Hardwell (5. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, mir wird mittlerweile hier im Forum trotz installiertem AdBlocker Werbung angezeigt.
Weiß jemand warum dies der Fall ist und wie ich diese Anzeigen auch noch blockieren kann?


----------



## Watertouch (5. September 2016)

Hi Hardwell,
schränkt die Werbung die Nutzbarkeit des Forums ein?
Du musst halt immer beide Seiten sehen, die Werbeeinnahmen sind essenziell wenn die PCGH weiterhin unvoreingenommen berichten, und ihre Inhalte kostenlos zu Verfügung stellen möchte.

Gruß,
Watertouch


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2016)

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch das Online Abo, da wird gar keine Werbung mehr angezeigt, sobald man angemeldet ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mir wird mittlerweile hier im Forum trotz installiertem AdBlocker Werbung angezeigt.
> Weiß jemand warum dies der Fall ist und wie ich diese Anzeigen auch noch blockieren kann?



Welchen Adblocker nutzt du denn? 

Adblock plus  hat mittlerweile einen Vertrag mit den Werbeanbietern um gewisse Werbung nicht zu blocken, daher springen da seit Monaten alle ab und wechseln zu uBlock Origin. 


Hier im Forum kann man natürlich auch das Online Abo abschließen, für 2€ im Monat wird sämtliche Werbung für dich abgeschaltet.


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mir wird mittlerweile hier im Forum trotz installiertem AdBlocker Werbung angezeigt.
> Weiß jemand warum dies der Fall ist und wie ich diese Anzeigen auch noch blockieren kann?



Ja, das liegt daran: Dein Adblocker taugt offensichtlich nicht sonderlich viel. Ganz ehrlich, findest Du die Frage nicht ein wenig dreist? Du möchtest das Forum nutzen, blockst die Werbung, fragst dann hier aber nach, warum das nicht so recht klappt? Frag doch mal im Hardware-Forum Deines Adblock-Herstellers. Evtl. weiß das da jemand.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mir wird mittlerweile hier im Forum trotz installiertem AdBlocker Werbung angezeigt.
> Weiß jemand warum dies der Fall ist und wie ich diese Anzeigen auch noch blockieren kann?



Hallo Hardwell,

Warum, das steht hier: Das PCGH-Online-Abo ist da: Was Sie wissen mussen 

Und hier wirst Du eher keine Anleitungen finden, wie man Adblocker umgehen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (5. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Adblock plus  hat mittlerweile einen Vertrag mit den Werbeanbietern um gewisse Werbung nicht zu blocken, daher springen da seit Monaten alle ab und wechseln zu uBlock Origin.


Die Verträge gibt es seit Jahren.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es ja auch das Online Abo, da wird gar keine Werbung mehr angezeigt, sobald man angemeldet ist.


Was man unmöglich bei jeder Seite in Anspruch nehmen kaum, außer man heißt Donald Trump.


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2016)

Die Werbung ist in der aktuell geschalteten *Form* ok, aber der Inhalt  

Als Bsp was die Werbepartner der PCGHX mir verkaufen wollen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung: Absolut an der Zielgruppe von PCGHX vorbei.
Singlebörse, Abnehmzeugs, Lotto, Exporttipps für Einzehändler...

Sagt eurem Werbepartner er soll sich was passendes für eure Seite suchen. Das was er mir da andrehen will, würde ich nicht mal im Delirium suchen


----------



## MetallSimon (7. September 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Werbung ist in der aktuell geschalteten *Form* ok, aber der Inhalt
> 
> Als Bsp was die Werbepartner der PCGHX mir verkaufen wollen:
> 
> ...


Bekommst du keine personalisierte Werbung? 
Ich bekomme meist Werbung von Banggood oder Gearbest oder sowas, wo ich eben ab und an auch mal drauf bin.


----------



## Gast20170724 (7. September 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mir wird mittlerweile hier im Forum trotz installiertem AdBlocker Werbung angezeigt.
> Weiß jemand warum dies der Fall ist und wie ich diese Anzeigen auch noch blockieren kann?


Ich weiß, wie Du die Werbung mit installierten Adblocker umgehen kannst. Ich weiß auch wie du die Werbung sogar ganz ohne Adblocker umgehen kannst. ABER ich sag es nicht....


----------



## Hardwell (9. September 2016)

Bin jetzt zu uBolck Origin gewechselt und nachdem ich etwas an den Einstellungen herumgespielt habe, bekomme ich nun wieder keine Werbung mehr angezeigt.


----------



## Krautmaster (15. November 2017)

PCGH ist die reinste Seuche was Werbung angeht. Nie würde ich für nen Abo hier zahlen, schon deshalb nicht weil ohne Abo die Werbung ist wie sie ist. Ich kenne keine Seite bei denen die Werbung penetranter ist, egal ob Videos oder seitengroße Banner bei jedem Klick. Ihr solltet das echt mal überdenken.


----------

